

Chronopause -- a Cryonics Blog - eleitl
http://chronopause.com/

======
eleitl
This is a cryonics-related (but not only that) blog by Mike Darwin.

In order to make the content (which I consider great) more accessible, here
are some direct deep links into the blog:

<http://chronopause.com/index.php/page/5/>

<http://chronopause.com/index.php/page/4/>

<http://chronopause.com/index.php/page/3/>

<http://chronopause.com/index.php/page/2/>

<http://chronopause.com/index.php/page/1/>

~~~
DennisP
The article on cooling techniques doesn't seem to solve the ice crystal
problem.

Some guys in Japan might have cracked it though. They wanted a better way to
preserve sushi. Their method uses a magnetic field to vibrate water molecules
while they lower the temperature below freezing. Then they turn off the
magnets, and the water freezes instantly, without crystals.

It worked so well they'll planning to develop it further for organ
transplants. I'm really curious what would happen if they tried it on a live
animal.

(google "magnet sushi organ")

------
DennisP
Hmm...I wonder how far you could get with a big thermos bottle, stored
underground in the coldest place you can find, with a small refrigerator
designed for longevity and powered by radioisotopes or geothermal. Take
"organizational failure" out of the equation, at least in terms of keeping the
patients frozen.

Looting might still be an issue, as it was for the pharoahs, but at least
customers wouldn't thaw out because some company went bankrupt.

